# Alternative to Artcut software?



## neenaw

This is possibly the worst piece of software I have ever used  Problem is, I got it free with my cutter and I don't think it's a legit copy (I'm not sure though).

It's just horrible! 

At the moment I can't even get it talking to my cutter (though I did 20 minutes ago - now I do the same thing and... nothing)... and I'm no computer noob, but apparently having a degree in IT doesn't make this software any better or easier to use. Omg, it's horrible! I'm pulling my hair out! Aaaaaand *breathe*.

Does anyone have any advice for a better piece of software that won't cost me more than my cutter? 

When I import an .eps file, it draws all these lines coming from the bottom left hand corner - is this normal? Is it just the software doing something clever mathematically or will it actually cut these lines? I wouldn't have to ask but it won't cut for me to see for myself!

Oh the joy!

Edit: got it cutting and it does actually cut these big diagonal lines on top of the design. Does anyone have any idea what these lines are?... I'll try get a picture to show you...

Edit again: I solved the lines problem. Just in case anyone else ever has this problem - it seems to be caused by saving the .eps file as an illustrator CS3 format. If you change it from CS3 to illustrator 8 then it imports to Artcut fine. I'm getting somewhere! Just printed my first t-shirt. Just a logo and I ironed it onto an old tshirt I don't want - yes ironed - my heat press hasn't come yet and I'm impatient. Worked great. I can go to bed now in a better mood!


----------



## kenimes

Which model cutter did you get ArtCut with?


----------



## neenaw

refine mh721


----------



## sunnydayz

I use Cocut pro from digital art solutions, its a really nice program with some really great features, such as being able to add an overlap for heat press vinyl. It also allows really easy cutting of colors and layers. I am not sure how much your cutter cost haha  but cocut pro does cost a bit. 

I am glad to hear you are getting somehwere with the software you have, maybe once you get more familliar with it, you will like it better


----------



## neenaw

Heh, thanks. I suppose I've got a bit used to it... it's still horrible though


----------



## kenimes

That unit will work with Flexi, WinPCSign, SignCut, SignBlazer, SignGo, SignLab, TintTek 20/20, and several others.

It uses the basic Roland PNC-1000 driver in most cutting programs.


----------



## neenaw

Oh I got it working, it's just not a pleasant hassle-free process.

Seems that every time start it up (after having the machine and laptop turned off) I have to reinstall the driver before it will work. Sometimes within the same work period I'll have to reinstall the driver because it just stops communicating. And then for every piece I go to print I have to select the com port, deselect some options and click "add". Just seems like it chooses the difficult way to do things. I'm gonna check out those other software packages tho. Thanks.


----------



## Sonita Bonita

is your computer Windows or vista? cause i had that problem finding the driver with my vista...just a thought


----------



## gadgetsboy

hi
I have the same cutter, the same software and the same problems. The driver issue went away with the installation of Windows 7 and now (Thanks to Charlene) my HUGE diagonal line problem is solved.

Thanks again
Mark


----------



## Nvr2Old

Wow,
I've been scared to death to update to Windows 7, I just ordered Windows XP to see if I could get better compatibility with plotter programs. Right now I am still waiting for Windows 7 to ship.


----------



## gadgetsboy

Just a quick update I've dropped artcut and bought a copy of flexicut 8.1 from fleabay and WOW!!! what a wonderful piece of software. The only comparison i can think of is it was like upgrading from windows 98 to Vista. Worth every penny and works a treat with the mh720 laserpoint


----------



## FlyTech

can Any one help Just boght I think the same cuter (2 Hand) and the guy told me the driver is the same as roland/pnc1000 I got win 7 .and realy can't find it on web !!


----------

